# Sp3



## doramider7 (Sep 1, 2010)

So here is a list of points that you may want to look for before buying a PS3 yellow light of death guide:

1. The level of detail and presentation: Look for what all is included in the guide. Does it have images, videos, step by step instructions? Videos and images supported by instructions are very important as we are beginners. If the instructions refer to specific jargon in the PS3 world, we would not know it. So we need images and videos to support these instructions.

2. Kinds of errors that are covered: There are several errors like PS3 Yellow Light of Death, PS3 Red Light of Death, PS3 Green Light, Disk Read Errors, etc. Have a look at what all errors are covered. Is it what you want?

3. Support: Not all vendors and guides include personal support. Although it is online support, it is quite useful. Make sure that this is included in your package. This means, that they are ready to help you out in case you hit a rough spot. There is no point getting the guide and realizing that you are just not able to open your console up.


----------



## Sheridan (Sep 6, 2010)

I am chair of the student awards committee for the Wildlife Disease
Association (WDA) and I am trying to circulate information concerning
the opportunities we offer students at our annual meeting....


----------

